# Best Place for This?



## Staphlobob (May 19, 2009)

Missing Link: Scientists In New York Unveil Fossil Of Lemur Monkey Hailed As Man's Earliest Ancestor | World News | Sky News

I couldn't think of any other place, so I put it here. Enjoy.


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 19, 2009)

Unless I'm missing something I think it would have been fine in the Country/World News section of PB. Maybe a mod/admin can move it?

Interesting article though.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 19, 2009)

I don't get the humor. He actually looks like somebody I recognize from somewhere.


----------



## Berean (May 19, 2009)

It was on ABC Evening News. They found it in a swamp in Germany and some fool bought it for a million bucks at a fossil show/sale. They're all excited because it "has fingernails instead of claws". It also looks like a lizard and has a long tail. The reporter kept gushing about "the find" and asking if it really was the "missing link" to man. I felt sorry for him. They want to know where man and the universe came from so they look through the Hubbell telescope and a marsh in Deutschland. 

Early Primate Provides Evolution Clues - ABC News


----------

